# personalized cover



## markesa

Hello, everybody  I need some assistance in translating: "booklet with *personalized cover*". This is for a booklet that can have the logo of one's company or one's own name, association, league, etc. "Προσωπικό OR εξατομικευμένο εξώφυλλο" is not really cutting it. I could explain it in a few words, but maybe there is a way to say this in the industry. Any ideas?  Many thanks.


----------



## elineo

Ούτε το _προσωποποιημένο_ μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα. Με σήμα του αναδόχου στο εξώφυλλο; Τραβηγμένο. Δύσκολη περίπτωση.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi markesa!

This is up for discussion, but how about *προσαρμοσμένο εξώφυλλο**?*


----------



## spyroware

I'm under the impression Windows' 'Personalise' for the desktop is 'Εξατομίκευση' in Greek, so maybe you start from there.


----------



## markesa

Thank you Elineo, Eltheza and Spyroware. Your input is invaluable.  I'm  going with *προσαρμοσμένο εξώφυλλο *for now, asEltheza  proposed because it communicates the best and I get the concept in the  context much easier. I appreciate all your care. You are great friends!


----------



## ireney

Are we sure we want "προσαρμοσμένο" and not "προσαρμοζόμενο" or, better yet, "προσαρμόσιμο"? I guess it depends on the context really but if it's not already personalized then we need a word that shows it has the potential to be personalized.


----------



## markesa

You got a good point here Ireney! I think "προσαρμόσιμο" is what it should be. I tried them all and the one that gets understood the best in the context is indeed "προσαρμόσιμο". Thanks a lot!


----------



## Akritas

Εξώφυλλο κατά παραγγελία;


----------



## an-alfabeto

Γεια. 
Εγώ θα το μετέφραζα περιφραστικά και λίγο πιο ελεύθερα: *με την επωνυμία σας στο εξώφυλλο*. 
Επίσης, θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις "με προσωπικό σχεδιασμό εξωφύλλου", το οποίο όμως είναι γενικόλογο, λιγότερο άμεσο και ανακριβές, καθώς μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει και τον εικαστικό σχεδιασμό.


----------



## markesa

Very good input from both of you. There is actual pictorial footage while this is narrated and as far as what can be on the personalized cover, is anything from a name, to a logo to a picture and any personalized design. I might go with "προσωπικό σχεδιασμό εξώφυλλου κατά παραγγελία", as it is the most inclusive. Thanks a lot.


----------

